# DA or DA/SA with grip safety?



## aldodds3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Looking for a Double Action or Single/Double Action with grip safety. 9mm, .40S&W or .45 ACP. Full sized is fine as this will be a nightstand candidate. Prefer US made. Thanks!


Proud father of 3 upright citizens.
Lucky husband of the world's most wonderful woman. 
US Navy SubVet.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know of any DA/SA pistol that sports a grip safety, no need. Springfield Armory has a grip safety on their striker fired DOA pistols.

I'd suggest you do a little forum search on the topic. A very popular topic that has been touched upon quite frequently and probably your best bet for info instead of waiting on this thread to fill in.. 

Other then that, buy a Beretta 92 series or PX4 would be my suggestion.:smt1099


----------



## aldodds3 (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been looking high and low. Springfield XD looks good but still hoping for one made in USA n


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

aldodds3 said:


> I've been looking high and low. Springfield XD looks good but still hoping for one made in USA n
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im seeing truly excellent deals on the XD line, great pistols.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The XD is built to Springfield specs and serviced in the USA - probably the nearest you can get to what you want. They are very good pistols.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

aldodds3 said:


> Looking for a Double Action or Single/Double Action with grip safety. 9mm, .40S&W or .45 ACP. Full sized is fine as this will be a nightstand candidate. Prefer US made. Thanks!
> 
> Proud father of 3 upright citizens.
> Lucky husband of the world's most wonderful woman.
> US Navy SubVet.


All Double Action semi-auto pistols are, by definition, DA/SA. Do you possibly mean DAO (Double Action Only)?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

aldodds3 said:


> I've been looking high and low. Springfield XD looks good but still hoping for one made in USA n
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Springfield Armory XD is a DAO pistol.

If I might ask, why must you have a grip safety on a nightstand gun? There are so many fine candidates out there that could serve you very well without this particular feature. Since you are looking for a firearm made in this country, what about the excellent line of Smith and Wesson M&P pistols?

For what it's worth, my nightstand gun is one of my primary carry guns and lives in its holster when anywhere in my house that makes it accessible to me. There is no settable safety on this gun, which is something I don't want in a carry gun*. The fact that it is in its holster secures it from me suddenly awakening from a dream and accidentally grabbing it... which has never happened.

Lots of fine choices out there if you don't narrow them down by insisting upon a feature which is not common to so many of them.

* There is one exception to this with one of my carry guns in my carry stable; and M&P 9 Shield. It does have an externally settable safety because that gun tends to get moved from holster to glove box to pouch at times (vacation) and therefore, I bought the one with the safety. However when carried on my person, that safety is never engaged.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Just get ya a glock 19. compact fire power with a SA/DA trigger and it's striker fired? what's not to like? jmo


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> The Springfield Armory XD is a DAO pistol.


The XD seems to work like a DA pistol, but technically speaking, it is a single action. The striker is completely cocked when the bolt comes back, just as a 1911 hammer is. The Glock is not completely cocked until you pull the trigger a short distance, making it qualify as a DA.

It's not really important to the point you were making, but kind of explains why it has a grip safety as an extra safety measure.


----------



## aldodds3 (Aug 6, 2016)

I do have an XDS that I like pretty well do an XD might fit the bill. The grip safety isn't something I really need but I've been on a bit of a buying binge lately and like the idea. Current nightstand gun is a Sig Mk25R which has neither grip or thumb safety. It's DA/SA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Blackhawkman said:


> Just get ya a glock 19. compact fire power with a SA/DA trigger and it's striker fired? what's not to like? jmo


Of course, the Glock makes use of a DAO trigger design without second strike capability.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> The XD seems to work like a DA pistol, but technically speaking, it is a single action. The striker is completely cocked when the bolt comes back, just as a 1911 hammer is. The Glock is not completely cocked until you pull the trigger a short distance, making it qualify as a DA.


I seem to recall when the XD series was first introduced, Springfield referred to their trigger design as a DAO. I have one and do know that it operates as you mentioned, which is also how the M&P series works. The striker is held in a fully cocked position and the sear rotates when cammed by the end of the trigger bar to release it.

What the XD and the M&P triggers actually have is a hybrid, of sorts, of a SAO trigger and this is the designation that really should be applied to those triggers. Where this all gets a bit muddied and lost on the general public is that trigger nomenclature is determined by what the tasks the trigger performs in firing the pistol. In the XD amd M&P designs, it does one thing*. It cams the sear to release the striker. In a DAO pistol the trigger performs two tasks. A classic example is the Kel-Tec P11 design. This design operates exactly like that of a DA revolver fired in DA mode. The difference between the DA revolver and the DAO pistol is that with a DA revolver, you can either fire it in DA mode by just pulling the trigger or you can cock the hammer and fire it in SA mode. With the DAO pistol, you can only fire it in the DA mode, ergo the DAO designation.

The Glock is a DAO because it also operates as you said, The striker is held in a partially cocked position until the trigger bar completes the cocking then is moved downward by the connector to release the striker. BTW, on Glocktalk several years ago, I got into a rather involved discussion with someone about the Glock trigger, so I called Glock and spoke to someone who knew what he was talking about. They confirmed that both Glock and the BATFE designated the Glock trigger as DAO.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep. It's easier to just refer to the XD as a DAO, because to almost everybody, it seems to function just like the Glock. I only mentioned it because I figured you would like to know, if you didn't already...which you did. :smt023


----------



## Kahrshooter (Aug 16, 2016)

All Kahrs are DAO. Long, smooth trigger.


----------



## Davidshine (Sep 5, 2016)

very interesting to read


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

I know this was resurrected but I just saw it. Unless the grip safety is an absolute must, I'd stick with Sig Mk25. Drop an SRT in there and it's one of the most fun pistols to shoot I've ever run across.

Heck, just talking about it has me seriously considering a trip to the LGS to pick up the P226 Scorpion I've been jonesing for.


----------



## speed_kills (Sep 12, 2016)

The Sig P226 (and in other variants), in my opinion, is the best among the "Wonder 9's" of its generation even though a bit more expensive than the others. 

You can probably get a version that already comes wit the short reset trigger.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

Never seen a DA/SA with grip safety before. Confused.


----------



## aldodds3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Darkstar888 said:


> Never seen a DA/SA with grip safety before. Confused.


Springfield XDS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

That's not a double/single action. It's a Glock style preset striker with a consistent pull.


----------



## aldodds3 (Aug 6, 2016)

speed_kills said:


> The Sig P226 (and in other variants), in my opinion, is the best among the "Wonder 9's" of its generation even though a bit more expensive than the others.
> 
> You can probably get a version that already comes wit the short reset trigger.


Legion?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Absolutely no reason to have a grip safety on a DA/SA. That is what the first shot in DA is for... (to prevent accidents and/or mistakes)


----------



## aldodds3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> Absolutely no reason to have a grip safety on a DA/SA. That is what the first shot in DA is for... (to prevent accidents and/or mistakes)


Well if I suddenly start needing reasons it's going to interfere with my impulse buying...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WHat I mean is that there is no such animal for that particular reason


----------

